# U-Bend-It Heating Elements



## shaodw (14/7/14)

I am in the process of building a Brau clone out of a keg and want to install a heating element through the bottom of the keg, this means having a right angle bent directly on the bottom of the keg to allow the element be as close to the bottom of the keg as possible.

From looking at other peoples examples (Matho's original, Cavemanbrew's) it seems like the obvious solution is a U-Bend-It element from Thermaelectric. I requested a quote over the weekend and the following was the reply:

1 x Part No: UBI-CL225
240V 2250W U-Bend-it element
Price @ $350.00AU plus GST EACH.

1 x Part No: UBI-WB240
240v 2400W
Price @ $350.00AU plus GST EACH.

Yes you're reading that correctly, $350 per element, I requested a quote on both the Incoloy (830mm long) and SS (1785mm long) and both are the same price. I called and inquired why such a high price and that I have seen other people buy for $~80-~$130 from Thermaelectrics but the answer was that each element is made to order and they no longer carry stock in-hand and they could not budge on price.

I am obviously not going to pay $350 for an element because I will just buy a Crown / Birko and not use a keg if thats the only option.

My question is, anyone with experience with U-Bend-It elements, or bottom entry elements, can you please advise where else I can source these elements or one similar.


----------



## MastersBrewery (14/7/14)

I had 2 custom made by Romar Elements in Melbourne, for my brauclone, 2400w each, 400mm diameter and 430mm diameter less than $250 for both delivered, he's done a few sets for brau's now so have a chat to him.
Just a happy customer no affiliation.

MB


----------



## pedleyr (14/7/14)

MastersBrewery said:


> I had 2 custom made by Romar Elements in Melbourne, for my brauclone, 2400w each, 400mm diameter and 430mm diameter less than $250 for both delivered, he's done a few sets for brau's now so have a chat to him.
> Just a happy customer no affiliation.
> 
> MB


Timely that you post this... 

I put an enquiry in about one over the weekend and got a response that was a little unclear to me (no doubt due to gaps in my understanding). 

Were the elements they supplied plug and play at your end? ie, you give them specs and the product that arrives at your door can be mounted to your pot and just plugged in? 

I'm looking to get a project under way, and if I'm going to have to get a sparky to look at or wire up the element anyway I might as well get one from uxcell or similar for $20. But if they're plug and play I'll happily pay the extra for a local supplier (also means I can use it while I get the control system built).


----------



## MastersBrewery (14/7/14)

Ok so the pics above show what arrived. Yes they will need wiring, and instalation I think is self explanitory. You can get these bent to order and there would be a number of wattages available. 

MB


----------



## shaodw (14/7/14)

Thanks MB, looks like exactly what I am after. Now to measure up a BIG W stockpot and get a quote.


----------



## lael (14/7/14)

They look great! How high are they off the pot and can they handle boil dry scenarios?


----------



## MastersBrewery (14/7/14)

They are ultra low watt density so I guess they could dry fire ....... not something I'm going to try!! element height will be between 40 and 60mm from the bottom of the pot, pretty happy with that. Also saved me having to muck around shaping for very little extra cost.

MB


----------



## lael (15/7/14)

That is a good height. Are they made custom length or are they pre made and then bent by them to spec?


----------



## Pirate323i (21/7/14)

I just got my custom element 3000W, bent to my design, from ISTRA Elements in Taren Point. $120.00 inc GST.
no affiliation and all that!


----------



## LiquidCurrency (21/7/14)

Pirate323i said:


> I just got my custom element 3000W, bent to my design, from ISTRA Elements in Taren Point. $120.00 inc GST.
> no affiliation and all that!


Any pics for us??
Is it stainless? And what length?
Any info much appreciated.


----------



## Pirate323i (22/7/14)

It is in the order of about 1m long...bent with an ID of 330mm to go around my Big W pot... It is incoloy with brass 3/8" bulkhead fittings and 90* bends very close to the ends. I will see what I can do about a picture (not sure how to post pics, do they need to be hosted somewhere?)


----------



## Pirate323i (22/7/14)

My custom element!


----------



## LiquidCurrency (22/7/14)

Very neat Pirate, i like it! I'll be looking to ISTRA elements when the time comes. Are you going to support the element in the middle or is it pretty rigid when fitted?

Where did you get those fittings in the bottom of your pot? I'm after a couple soon, as my pump arrived today =)


----------



## Bridges (22/7/14)

They look like these skin fittings.


----------



## LiquidCurrency (22/7/14)

Perfect, cheers mate


----------



## Pirate323i (22/7/14)

Bridges said:


> They look like these skin fittings.


Exactly!

I don't think the element will need a support as it is quite stiff. 

I chose a relatively short/high-wattage-per-unit-length element because it is going to be cramped down there with skin fittings, themowell etc, and I don't intend it to boil dry...


----------



## LiquidCurrency (12/9/14)

MastersBrewery said:


> 20140714_164423.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh I just ordered from Romar myself. Should be in the mail in a week or two =) excitement!


----------



## Smokomark (12/9/14)

Anyone in Brisbane looking for an element check out cynebar at bowen hills. I got a 2400w 3.1m long element for $66.


----------



## CoxR (13/9/14)

Another vote for Jensen at Cynebar. I have spent over $100k with them over the past few years for work and continue to do so. If you don't know what you require they will work it all out for you, all you need to be able to tell them is that you want to heat/boil X amount within X time.


----------



## LiquidCurrency (15/9/14)

What type of material are people using to seal the penetrations through a stainless steel vessel?
Would fiber washers be OK for food grade? Siilicone washers? Copper washers? Caff gasket?


----------



## lael (15/9/14)

Siicon o-rings from oringsandmore.com or you can cut washers from a silicon pie tray or similar.


----------



## MastersBrewery (15/9/14)

or use new grolsch seals!


----------



## LiquidCurrency (15/9/14)

Would silicone washers be ok to us on the heating element?


----------



## AndrewF (16/9/14)

I have an element on order from romar at the moment, I found Robert there very helpful. I plan to use a silicon baking tray for washers.


----------



## LiquidCurrency (11/11/14)

Picked up a silicone baking tray from target for about six bucks! Now just to use some was punches to knock out some washers and hey presto!


----------



## GibboQLD (11/11/14)

LiquidCurrency said:


> Picked up a silicone baking tray from target for about six bucks! Now just to use some was punches to knock out some washers and hey presto!


How thick are those baking trays? Are they around 2-3mm?

I was thinking of grabbing one or two so I could make some silicone washers for something else (and maybe for some home-made swing-top seals if I ever get bored enough)...


----------



## LiquidCurrency (13/11/14)

Measures 1mm. 425mm x 325mm silicone, food safe, and only six bucks at target.


----------



## LiquidCurrency (13/11/14)

plenty of washers there


----------



## redlegger (8/6/15)

HI all - Im in the process (a very long one so far) of building my own braumiser , i've just ordered my bendy element and the controller kit lael is putting together - apart from the controller obviously, the element is the only missing piece of the puzzle!

in anticipation i want to get all the parts required to install/wire up as soon as they arrive (obviously ill be getting a sparky to do all the bitey bits) - can someone post photo's of the way they have installed/wired their elements so i have an idea of what parts i need to purchase before i get the sparky in? Or even better a parts list?

Ive tried searching for photos of everyones builds however there arent a great deal of photos of the underside of the units.

TIA


----------



## MastersBrewery (8/6/15)

Ok so Lael's kit comes with a power out plug, you need cable to go from this to the element(3 core rated to the amperage required). As mentioned directly above silcone washer to seal where the element goes through the pot. (I used grolsch bottle seals, still working well.) The element has screw points to attach wiring (live and Neutral) these will need insulating with heat shrink, two layers at least. The earth should be attached in such a way as it bonds the pot and any other metal attachments (eg stand). I'd post a pic of mine but I have two elements and I think the extra cabling may just confuse the issue.

If in any doubt have your sparky do the work! If you do it yourself have a sparky check it before firing it up, electricity and liquids are dangerous so leak test with out power.

MB


----------



## redlegger (9/6/15)

Cheers mate!
I was concerned i'd have to install a terminal box and everything and I was struggling for room as it is!

My sparkie mate will have all that stuff I reckon so its nearly job done and I can finally start making some beer 

Cheers!


----------



## mr_wibble (8/6/16)

I'm in the process of getting an element made by Romar.

But with their "Custom Double Ring" elements - how does one seal it in the pot - you have two holes right?
Also, what sort of outside enclosure is used to cover the wiring head?

ta,
-kt


----------



## mofox1 (8/6/16)

Mr Wibble said:


> I'm in the process of getting an element made by Romar.
> 
> But with their "Custom Double Ring" elements - how does one seal it in the pot - you have two holes right?
> Also, what sort of outside enclosure is used to cover the wiring head?
> ...


I used cast aluminium enclosures from Jaycar, they were around the $10 mark. This was for a single hole water heater element... see links in my sig for more dets.

If the holes are above/below each other, and not around the curvature if the pot, you could get away with the one enclosure, otherwise you may need two with some conduit running between for the wires.


----------



## MastersBrewery (8/6/16)

Just be sure your pot and eclosure (if metal) are earthed.


----------



## husky (8/6/16)

I ordered some custom elements from a place called Megawatt. From memory around $250 and they made it to match my requirement for low power density. Just another option. Also, silicone seal is fine for the seal.


----------



## blekk (16/6/16)

husky said:


> I ordered some custom elements from a place called Megawatt. From memory around $250 and they made it to match my requirement for low power density. Just another option. Also, silicone seal is fine for the seal.


What volume is your hlt husky?


----------



## husky (17/6/16)

It's 70L but only used for single batches of around 24L @ end of boil. I boil off at 14% evaporation and it uses 16A to achieve that.


----------

